# Royal Gorge Wood Removed 3/17/11



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We were able to get down there yesterday and cut it out. It was a chainsaw job for sure. There were two poles on creating the hazard. 

If there are any concerns with wood in the river give us a call and we will check it out. (719)539-7289

Andrew


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

thnx


----------

